# Unsolicited advert via PM anyone else had one?



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I received today what I consider to be an unsolicited advert via a PM to me, from a recent subscriber, that I almost certainly do not know.
From member Andrew4 who I think is the owner of a camp site / aire in Portugal.
I have visited the place a couple of years back and will not be returning.
I'm guessing that this is a breach of forum rules, whilst harmless enough, surely if they wish to promote their enterprise they should pay to advertise.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Me too, Andrew or Lesley, already banned from Fun for spamming!!! seems they never learn.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, there you go. I was defending his right to post about his site and now I discover that he's a dickhead annoying people. Sorry about that, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Report the PM's as they ARE a breach of forum rules and the originator should be warned off. 

If you report them include the url for this thread so that the admins can see it has been discussed on the open forum.

Action should be taken so that it stops at once, if there is any continuation of such things the person responsible should be banned from MHF in any form.

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I got one too, and actually thanked the b*gger! Linda


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I got one, too. The irony is, that we'd been considering going there in April/May - but not any more!


----------

